# Feeding regiment for pup 8wk - 16 weeks...



## Cody2 (Feb 16, 2008)

It has been years since I have had a puppy. I think when my Ridgeback was young I fed him 4 times a day until he was 12 weeks old and then cut back to 3 feedings up until 16 weeks old, does that sound about right for GSD's?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

For most puppies, feeding 3 times a day is belived by most to be best. Once in the morning, once in the afternoon and once in the evening. I generally feed 3 times a day until they are 5 or 6 months old then cut back to twice a day (morning and evening). 

Congradulations on your new puppy! Pictures are always encouraged!!


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

If you are home in the afternoon to feed an afternoon meal that is great. I raised 6 GSD's pups over a 12 year span for a local guide program and 3 of my own pups over 20 years and only fed them 2 times a day. No one home in the afternoon to feed 3 meals a day. Easier to potty train too I think. It all depends on your schedule. 

MikeB06


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

A lot of people recommend feeding 3 times a day. I feed out puppy twice a day and at 18 weeks she is 42 lbs. She eats 2 1/2 cups twice a day.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

I have also started feeding Apollo twice a day. He was on 3 per day, but my son cant always be there at lunch time for the third meal of the day.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

On my end 3X a day for about three months and then 2X daily.


----------

